# BindeDSA's Algorithms



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2015)

I just wanted a place to put all of the lists I consider completed:

ZBLL
ZBLL - OH
Tripod
Line
Pure OLL
Flipped Line
HLS 0 edges
Oriented LS

I don't use or gen 4 flips because I avoid them.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Oct 20, 2015)

How many 1LLL cases do you know?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> How many 1LLL cases do you know?



I don't know, I have no easy way to count. With ZBLL I'd guess like 1200? But that could be off by hundreds.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Oct 20, 2015)

Either way that's insane!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2015)

Cool, thanks for making this! Not sure if I'll learn these though 

Btw the tripod link goes to the pure OLL page


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Cool, thanks for making this! Not sure if I'll learn these though
> 
> Btw the tripod link goes to the pure OLL page



I don't expect many people to learn this stuff, but every now and then someone asks me for the algs so I figured I'd make them public. I'll also being adding my ZBLL list as long as an OH version once I finish updating that and I think a lot more people will want to see that.

Fixed the tripod thing.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh gosh... I knew you knew a lot but oh...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 20, 2015)

I cannot imagine learning so many algorithms... I'll probably never learn them all, but hopefully some will be of use.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 20, 2015)

Slightly off topic but how did you learn ZBLL for OH? did you lean all 493 algs for one hand as well?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 20, 2015)

I only opened this thread to see if it would crash my laptop, I was disappointed.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Slightly off topic but how did you learn ZBLL for OH? did you lean all 493 algs for one hand as well?



I fist learned ZBLL for OH, I just look for algs when I notice a case that is particularly bad for either OH or TH.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 20, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I fist learned ZBLL for OH, I just look for algs when I notice a case that is particularly bad for either OH or TH.



wow I wish i could learn an alg simultaneously for oh and th


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 21, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> wow I wish i could learn an alg simultaneously for oh and th



I track pairs, it's easy to transition from TH to OH.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I track pairs, it's easy to transition from TH to OH.



Thanks I will keep that in mind. ZB is really great for OH imo


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Thanks I will keep that in mind. ZB is really great for OH imo



woah dude when I click your youtube it takes me to a strange channel and not your own


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Flipped Line



What are the rough odds of some of the flipped line cases? same-ish as ZBLL?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 21, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What are the rough odds of some of the flipped line cases? same-ish as ZBLL?



Way way smaller. It's a pretty small set.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 29, 2015)

I added my ZBLL doc to the OP.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 3, 2015)

A new set.


----------



## CubePro (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow, you're a beast at learning algs!


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> A new set.



Are those the best/most updated LS algs out there?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Are those the best/most updated LS algs out there?



I'm not sure exactly what you mean? I've never seen this set any where else and the algs in the doc are the ones I use. Wait, do you think this is meant for normal F2L? These algs are OLL skip cases.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 17, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I've never seen this set any where else



There are also pages here and here, but the second one doesn't have images that work


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2015)

Cale S said:


> There are also pages here and here, but the second one doesn't have images that work



Oh cool thanks, I looked through the first and the only one I like more than mine is U' R' F' R U R U' R' F R U R', but that will only work for the FR angle.


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2015)

Cale S said:


> but the second one doesn't have images that work



From the home page,


> VisualCube images are broken. Please use the copy on Internet Archive.



The link to that specific page with images is here.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you have your ZBLS algs somewhere? I feel like I remember you posting them somewhere, but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## KevinG (Dec 31, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fF0VO2d2J8ZOuwNSdeOD0krg3vnXskcF-XinJH55nVI/edit#gid=0


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 31, 2015)

KevinG said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fF0VO2d2J8ZOuwNSdeOD0krg3vnXskcF-XinJH55nVI/edit#gid=0



thanks


----------



## bilde (Feb 1, 2016)

For ZBLS, are you also learning all the mirrors, or do you just use it for the FR slot?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 12, 2016)

All docs have been changed to PDFs.


----------



## Kudz (Mar 13, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> All docs have been changed to PDFs.



Oh, much love <3


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 2, 2016)

How often does oriented LS come up?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> How often does oriented LS come up?



Pretty rare, maybe 1 in 50 solves, but I really have no clue.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 2, 2016)

OLLs may be too complicated..
I think GAN's will be more useful in speedsolving.


This is GAN's CFOP.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 2, 2016)

Archangel said:


> View attachment 6064
> This is GAN's CFOP.



This is literally standard CFOP which uses Full OLL. What Bindesa is learning in full 1LLL and so solve the last layer in one look.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 3, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> This is literally standard CFOP which uses Full OLL. What Bindesa is learning in full 1LLL and so solve the last layer in one look.



I don't know what 1LLL, may be we don't call it that way... Is that ALL(Full last layer) or ZBLL (Solve after cross is formed)


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 3, 2016)

ZBLL is considered a subset of 1LLL (One Look Last Layer)
In https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/1LLL, it is called 1LLL.
It would be the whole last layer from any position that can show up.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 5, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> ZBLL is considered a subset of 1LLL (One Look Last Layer)
> In https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/1LLL, it is called 1LLL.
> It would be the whole last layer from any position that can show up.



Well, RIP in peace anyone who tries to memorize that.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well, RIP in peace anyone who tries to memorize that.



Don't write my eulogy just yet.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Don't write my eulogy just yet.



Stop doing the wrong ZBLL.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well, RIP in peace anyone who tries to memorize that.



Rest in peace in peace?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Rest in peace in peace?



thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> thatsthejoke.jpg



How many OLL cases do you know 1LLL for, including the OCLLs?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> How many OLL cases do you know 1LLL for, including the OCLLs?



Only 9 in full, most of the cases are just random. For example, I know like two OLLCP sets for F (sexy)2 F', and for most OLLs I just know random cases that have nice algs and are easy to recognize.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Only 9 in full, most of the cases are just random. For example, I know like two OLLCP sets for F (sexy)2 F', and for most OLLs I just know random cases that have nice algs and are easy to recognize.



Isn't it annoying to have to pause to see whether you know the 1LLL for a certain case, and then discover you don't? As opposed to knowing full OLL sets, where you would immediately know whether or not you know the case just by recognizing the OLL?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Isn't it annoying to have to pause to see whether you know the 1LLL for a certain case, and then discover you don't? As opposed to knowing full OLL sets, where you would immediately know whether or not you know the case just by recognizing the OLL?



Well it would be about the same as not knowing full PLL or full OLL really.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 6, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well it would be about the same as not knowing full PLL or full OLL really.


Right. Which is very annoying.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Right. Which is very annoying.


Well, what can you do? Just wait until you finish learning.

Sent from my M1005D using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 6, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well, what can you do? Just wait until you finish learning.
> 
> Sent from my M1005D using Tapatalk



My point is that with 1LLL, there IS a way to learn them in such a manner that you know whether you know the case without recognizing the whole case; I suppose this exists for OLL as well (for example, I might know I know the L cases but not the W cases) but it is much less clear-cut.

That said, I suppose that learning full OLL sets would involve wasting a lot of time learning cases which are not useful or hard to recognize, time which would be better spent learning random easy cases from all the OLLs, although Jabari will have to learn those hard cases sooner or later since he does plan to learn full 1LLL.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 6, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> My point is that with 1LLL, there IS a way to learn them in such a manner that you know whether you know the case without recognizing the whole case; I suppose this exists for OLL as well (for example, I might know I know the L cases but not the W cases) but it is much less clear-cut.
> 
> That said, I suppose that learning full OLL sets would involve wasting a lot of time learning cases which are not useful or hard to recognize, time which would be better spent learning random easy cases from all the OLLs, although Jabari will have to learn those hard cases sooner or later since he does plan to learn full 1LLL.



He and I have discussed more organized approaches to this before. The problem is, as we've realized, when learning large alg sets, the organized approach often gets boring. Learning them at random is less efficient, but often far more fun.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 7, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> He and I have discussed more organized approaches to this before. The problem is, as we've realized, when learning large alg sets, the organized approach often gets boring. Learning them at random is less efficient, but often far more fun.



You're probably right. I wouldn't know, since I can't really comprehend the Herculean task of learning 4000 algorithms under any circumstances.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Isn't it annoying to have to pause to see whether you know the 1LLL for a certain case, and then discover you don't? As opposed to knowing full OLL sets, where you would immediately know whether or not you know the case just by recognizing the OLL?



Slightly late reply, I never pause in solves if I'm not sure I know the case. It means I miss a good chunk of cases I know, but I'd rather that than wasting the time more often than not,


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 12, 2016)

I am interested in learning some ZBLS as I think they can be leaned quickly. 
The OH ZBLS doc in this thread is incomplete. Do you have/do you know of a complete doc of ZBLS Algs?


----------



## Egide (Apr 12, 2016)

Some time ago when l was interested in ZB l generated all the algorithms for ZBLS, they are very RUL heavy.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 12, 2016)

Egide said:


> Some time ago when l was interested in ZB l generated all the algorithms for ZBLS, they are very RUL heavy.


I appreciate this. However I really avoid L moves.
Do you know of any R/r U M or F heavy sets?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 12, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I appreciate this. However I really avoid L moves.
> Do you know of any R/r U M or F heavy sets?


Honestly, I could gen the entire set in mostly Rru with a bit of RUF in a day, I just haven't taken the time to. I'll get around to eventually, but the stuff I want to do piles higher and higher and I have... like responsibilities and stuff.


----------



## Egide (Apr 12, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I appreciate this. However I really avoid L moves.
> Do you know of any R/r U M or F heavy sets?


no, l didn't continue with that project so these are the only algorithms l compiled.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 13, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Honestly, I could gen the entire set in mostly Rru with a bit of RUF in a day, I just haven't taken the time to. I'll get around to eventually, but the stuff I want to do piles higher and higher and I have... like responsibilities and stuff.


Yes I know what you mean. 
How does one generate algs? as I really have no idea


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 13, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Yes I know what you mean.
> How does one generate algs? as I really have no idea



Mostly Cube Explorer.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 14, 2016)

I usually use Ksolve.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Jabari,

would recommend solving 2gll only by sunes and antisunes or using 'real' algs if possible?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Hi Jabari,
> 
> would recommend solving 2gll only by sunes and antisunes or using 'real' algs if possible?


I'd use the algs, they are not that hard to learn and most are sune antisune combos anyway. If you're going to take the time to learn to recognize a case and connect a sune combo to it mentally and then _also_ get used to using it solve the case, you might as well just take the extra ten minutes, at most, to learn the best alg for the case. Shortcuts just don't make sense in the long term.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 27, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Hi Jabari,
> 
> would recommend solving 2gll only by sunes and antisunes or using 'real' algs if possible?


on antoine cantin's website https://sites.google.com/site/antoineccantin/2gll
he uses sunes for every case that can solved with 2 or less sunes. Learning the 3 sune cases would be a waste of time


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 27, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> on antoine cantin's website https://sites.google.com/site/antoineccantin/2gll
> he uses sunes for every case that can solved with 2 or less sunes. Learning the 3 sune cases would be a waste of time


A useful resource for recognition, but I wouldn't use that to learn the set. For the most part, they're the same algs you'll see on algdb.net or my page and some of the algs are out of date.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 27, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Learning the 3 sune cases would be a waste of time



What about triple sune though : P


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 27, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> A useful resource for recognition, but I wouldn't use that to learn the set. For the most part, they're the same algs you'll see on algdb.net or my page and some of the algs are out of date.


OH NO did i waste my time learning these? lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 27, 2016)

Cale S said:


> What about triple sune though : P


yeah i guess thats the only good case triple backsune


----------



## Bindedsa (May 6, 2016)

I've added my OH ZBLL list, it is nowhere near as refined as my TH list, but almost all of the cases that are particularly crappy for OH have replacements.


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jul 16, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> I've added my OH ZBLL list, it is nowhere near as refined as my TH list, but almost all of the cases that are particularly crappy for OH have replacements.


Do you think ZBLL is worth it? How do you recognize each ZBLL. I'm trying to learn the U set first


----------



## KevinG (Jul 25, 2016)

For the diag sune ZBLL with the 2x2 block why dont you use R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U L U2 R' U' R U2 L' for OH?


----------



## Chree (Nov 21, 2016)

The Tripod doc isn't opening for me anymore. Says it was trashed.

Edit: Working fine now. Also thanks Alex for getting me a copy after I posted this.


----------



## oscar (Apr 25, 2017)

hola alguien sabe de los HLS UF, UL, UR, UFUR, UFUL,


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2017)

I'm planning on learning the Tripod set, Line, and Flippled Line once I get time


----------



## Oliver1010 (Aug 14, 2017)

I just created these, but the algs aren't that good
Some of them may have mistakes
Oll Case 36
Oll Case 38
Oll Case 31
Oll Case 32


----------



## Oliver1010 (Oct 8, 2017)

I found I mistake- for Pure OLL Case 36, you're missing an R move at the end


----------

